# Best place to chart on-line??



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Not entierly sure if this belongs here or in one of the sub catagories but I wanted to know where the best place to chart on line was. for free. I got some soft ware from TCOTF but ican't make it work. So now I need somewhere on line to chart. Anyway, anyone., . . .We are trying to avoid pregnancy buy the way. I don't know if that makes a difference in where we go.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

What's going wrong with the software? Have you emailed [email protected] for help? They're VERY fast and very helpful!

If you can't get it to work, try fertilityfriend.com.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula*
If you can't get it to work, try fertilityfriend.com.










I second that!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Althought do know that when you sign up for fertility friend it does state that it is not to be used for avoiding pregnancy. So you won't be able to ask questions of the guides for trying to avoid.

But you can always ask here.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

That is OK. I have been charting off and on for the last 11 years and have a pretty good feel for the whole interpreting the charts thing. I would just6 like somehting I could organize without fear of it getting scribbled on, ripped to shreds or folded into a paper airplane that would be flown into my neighbors yard so they too could try to interpretmy cervical mucus patterns :LOL Everything pretty much says it is not intended to be used in theprevention of pregnancy. Wouldn't want to look like a frailure when someone turned up pregnant.

As for the soft ware it was a sample. I amnpot terribly concerned about it. I think it would be better to have something I could program as my homepage so that it was the first thing I saw each morning lest I forget to record my temp. At least until I get back into the habit of doing so (it has been 5 years).

so fertility friend it is!


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Have any of you tried this?
http://www.hormonalforecaster.com/index.html
It looks awesome - even has palm pilot synching. It's free and I'm wondering why!?


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Oh yeah, I used Fertility Friend for awhile, but mentioned I wasn't going to try to get pregnant for a few months. He immediately booted me out! Whew. THey are serious when they say it can't be used to avoid, so never mention that!


----------



## gracesmom0801 (Jul 22, 2004)

www.fertilityfriend.com


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey that is very cool. I just have to rember that red means go and green means stop.

Also does anyone know where to get one fo those saliva testers? It would be nice to have one more way to double check.


----------

